# Bir kaptan varmış / varmıştı



## FlyingBird

Can someone explan difference between 'varmış' and 'varmıştı'?

For example:

bir zamanlar bir ağacın dalında neşeyle dans eden bir karga var*mış
*Karga çok mutluy*muş *(what would be meaning if i say 'karga çok mutluymuştu'?)

i can find sentences like this while reading stories.

Bir kaptan varmış. ( what if i say 'bir kaptan varmıştı'? )

İ know we can simple say 'Bir kaptan vardı' but i never see like that when reading stories. Why?


Bu çok önemli benim için, lütfen yardım edin


----------



## peptidoglycan

Karga çok mutluymuş.
Karga çok mutluydu.
Karga çok mutluymuştu.

Bir kaptan varmış. 
Bir kaptan vardı.
Bir kaptan varmıştı.


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> *İ know we can simple say 'Bir kaptan vardı' but i never see like that when reading stories. Why?*


What about that? Can i get some more explanations cause you gave me only ticks on which one is correct and it not help alot 


How that i can find word 'yapmış*tı*' in news? You said it is incorrect. 
What is difference between 'yapmış' and 'yapmıştı'? 

Why it's not simply 'yaptı'?


http://tr.eurosport.com/futbol/supe...elipe-melo-da-yapmisti_sto4006595/story.shtml

Cristian Baroni'nin forma hareketini Felipe Melo da yapmış*tı*


----------



## peptidoglycan

Yapmıştı: dogru (action verb)
Varmışti, mutluymuştu: yanlış (stative verb)
Nedeninden emin değilim.  Ancak ilki hareket,  sonrakiler durum belirtiyor. Bundan olabilir.


----------



## ancalimon

Adam işini iyi yapmıştı: (I remember that) The man did his job well.

Bir kaptan varmış işini işini iyi yapan: There was a captain (they say) who did his job well.
Bir kaptan vardı: There was a captain (I know)


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> Adam işini iyi yapmıştı: (I remember that) The man did his job well.
> 
> Bir kaptan varmış işini işini iyi yapan: There was a captain (they say) who did his job well.
> Bir kaptan vardı: There was a captain (I know)


So how would you explain this sentence from news?

Cristian Baroni'nin forma hareketini Felipe Melo da yapmış*tı
*
Why they writted 'yapmıştı' in newspaper and not yapmış? Not understand good.

What if i say 'adam işini iyi yapmış' and 'adam işini iyi yapmıştı' what would be difference between them?


----------



## ancalimon

Here are the situations in which I would say these sentences:

Adam işini iyi yapmış:

* I see a nice statue. I might turn to my friend and say "adam işini iyi yapmış" : "(it looks like) the man did a good job" (I was not present when the man was making the statue)


Adam işini iyi yapmıştı:

* I was present when football player was playing in a game. Years later I talk about that and can say "adam işini iyi yapmıştı." : "The man did a good job (in that game)"


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> Here are the situations in which I would say these sentences:
> 
> Adam işini iyi yapmış:
> 
> 1) I see a nice statue. I might turn to my friend and say "adam işini iyi yapmış" : "(it looks like) the man did a good job" (I was not present when the man was making the statue)
> 
> 2) Adam işini iyi yapmıştı: I was present when football player was playing in a game. Years later I talk about that and can say "adam işini iyi yapmıştı." : "The man did a good job (in that game)"


ooh şimdi anlıyorum, çok güzel anlattınız bunu, teşekkürler


----------

